# Creatine loading



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah so I finally took the big step and purchased a small tub of creatine for my first time. On the back it recommends that you do a loading phase of 5 teaspoons / day for a certain time then 1 teaspoon a day after that. Can I just skip this step and forget about loading. It was hard enough to get the spare cash as it was then to waste it on a loading phase


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

loading it is a waste

also taking in more than 2 or 3 g a day is as well (unless you use mrp's or shakes then you will need more to replace the stuff your not getting from real food)

imo


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

You may have been better off with buying a creatine transport syste, as these get into the body quicker and you dont waste as much as with powders.

But you can still just go straight onto maintenance does if you wish.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

I went to a discussion group on creatine in a local college and they say the loading phase is more of a marketing scheme than a neccesity.

You will urinate most of it out when taking more than 2g per day anyway and are wasting your money.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

man get some monohydrate for dirt cheap slap in in some high fructose/dextrose drink...job done

works fine for me


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> man get some monohydrate for dirt cheap slap in in some high fructose/dextrose drink...job done
> 
> works fine for me


Hey DB, do you bother loading when you use Creatine?


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Hey DB, do you bother loading when you use Creatine?


There is no point...

It just goes straight through your system m8. honestly, you are wasting your money if you load to much into your body at once.


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Those Rat [email protected]$tard$ always insist you load! and when you follow, you go through about a months supply in a week!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

na no loading for me mate just 5g a day between cycles


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

SO, why is it they say to take 2 tea spoon full's a day? isn't that 10mg?


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

2 teaspoons = 10g of monohydrate

= 7g of ethyl ester


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> SO, why is it they say to take 2 tea spoon full's a day? isn't that 10mg?


Your reading what the sales people are telling you on the packaging.

Ignore that and take the advice on here as the amounts they are suggesting are simply to sell more


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

SA12 said:


> There is no point...
> 
> It just goes straight through your system m8. honestly, you are wasting your money if you load to much into your body at once.


Thats why I always suggest the transport systems, as not much wastage.

Plus you get Glutamine thrown in there too. Bonus!!!


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

i found good results with creatine i put 4tea spoons of it in 2 liters of orange juice and sipped that throught the day! realy gwd gains i found! 500gs of it lasted me a monf


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lauren said:


> Thats why I always suggest the transport systems, as not much wastage.
> 
> Plus you get Glutamine thrown in there too. Bonus!!!


yeah but the transport system are not better coz they cost a bomb i'm aint payin for v12 turbo!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> yeah but the transport system are not better coz they cost a bomb i'm aint payin for v12 turbo!


Is £22 really too much, when 500g creatine costs roughly the same ish.??????


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

put the 2g of creatine in your

post workout drink of 200cal whey/200 cal honey/+ water

if you want to bump it up add in bcaa's/glutamine/r-ala

for taste/texture use sugar free angel delight (sugar free pudding mix)

its that simple and cheap


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

So loading is a waste. Thanks fellas, and Lauren 

I did a couple of days loading in case anyway. 1 teaspoon a day is enough then?

Another quick question - I am going away over the weekend and don't have a blender with me. Will a hand held shaker be enough to disolve the creatine because I know that if it hasn't been disolved it's useless and just goes straight through the system.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Take the creatine in hot tea with honey if need be +some extra water afterward. (ignore that bull**** that said it doesn't work in tea, it was a way to sell the transport sugars which are all they really are/were). BUT traveling with white powder can be tricky LOL

1 level teaspoon is 2.5g of creatine monohydrate (depending if its micronize or not) read the label


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lauren said:


> Is £22 really too much, when 500g creatine costs roughly the same ish.??????


yeah but how long does that last 30 servings? when i pay 25 quid for 1kg of monohydrate that lasts nearly a year...?

each to their own tho


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Okay okay DB don't wet your pants about it!!!!!!!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

LOL i was just sayin!! us students have to watch our outgoings!lol


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> LOL i was just sayin!! us students have to watch our outgoings!lol


Yes thats true, better stop sponging off us tax payers then and get a job!!! LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Lauren said:


> Yes thats true, better stop sponging off us tax payers then and get a job!!! LOL


Tax? whats that...dont think in my 22 years i have every come across that  :bounce:


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

dirty barry said:


> Tax? whats that...dont think in my 22 years i have *every* come across that  :bounce:


Yeah or a spell checker................looking at that!!!!! LOL


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hahaaha sh1t that was a good one...dont worry.. i'll get ya!


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Hmm your right about travelling with the white powder. Surely they can't get me for taking my creatine with me though? :/


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

The hot tea worked a treat. Cheers Chef.


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

AussieMarc said:


> Hmm your right about travelling with the white powder. Surely they can't get me for taking my creatine with me though? :/


Nope, but they may stop you and ask a hell of a lot of questions


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Just shove it in your suitcase, i did that, they didn't stop me, mind you if your traveling to samali land or some where like that, they may open your stuff and check through it (happen to me years ago, but back then i was a little boy)


----------

